# Does not wearing glasses generally make you look better



## Sandcurrycel786 (Mar 16, 2019)

Been debating between keeping glasses and wearing my contacts again. I got green eyes contacts and wore them a bit in January and they were pretty nice. Got a lot of comments on my eyes since they were pretty bright. Fortunately no one noticed they were fake lmao. But it got pretty cold so i stopped wewring them and it was annoying my eyes so i went back to glasses. 

I feel like my face looks better with glasses but not sure. Do people generally look better without ? What's a non autistic way of asking peiple whether I look better or not ? Some people say I look better and some way I look better without them on truerateme and other rates but in real life people say I look better without glasses but I've only ever asked my male friends


----------



## Arkantos (Mar 16, 2019)

What I found is that people look better with glasses on, but maybe it's because I am just used to seeing them with glasses on and it looks odd with the glasses off.


Sandcurrycel786 said:


> Do people generally look better without ? What's a non autistic way of asking peiple whether I look better or not ?


You can usually just ask them if you look better without or not, I've heard people do it and it didn't strike me as weird.

It also depends on the type of glasses you have. A rectangle framed one usually looks better


----------



## dogtown (Mar 16, 2019)

Could hide eye area I guess.



Spoiler



IT REALLY DOESNT CHANGE SHIT



Black sunglasses are definitely a bonus if you have shit eye area


----------



## Insomniac (Mar 16, 2019)

Makes me look smarter than I really am


----------



## Dude420 (Mar 16, 2019)

Models don't wear glasses generally, unless they want a hipster intello pic.


----------



## Deleted member 773 (Mar 16, 2019)

Yes. My friend looks 2x better without glasses


----------



## Extra Chromosome (Mar 16, 2019)

Dude420 said:


> Models don't wear glasses generally, unless if they want a hipster intello pic.


I see it as a health problem. Probably we should be better without it to signal health(???)


----------



## Dude420 (Mar 16, 2019)

Extra Chromosome said:


> I see it as a health problem. Probably we should be better without it to signal health(???)



We did not develop an adaptation for those, too recent in evolutionary time.


----------



## fobos (Mar 17, 2019)

Depends on what you look like and what glasses you wear. Only hipster glasses are acceptable. Tbh I was told I look better with glasses and it's probably because I position them lower to hide my eyelids


----------



## Bluepill (Mar 17, 2019)

Sandcurrycel786 said:


> Been debating between keeping glasses and wearing my contacts again. I got green eyes contacts and wore them a bit in January and they were pretty nice. Got a lot of comments on my eyes since they were pretty bright. Fortunately no one noticed they were fake lmao. But it got pretty cold so i stopped wewring them and it was annoying my eyes so i went back to glasses.
> 
> I feel like my face looks better with glasses but not sure. Do people generally look better without ? What's a non autistic way of asking peiple whether I look better or not ? Some people say I look better and some way I look better without them on truerateme and other rates but in real life people say I look better without glasses but I've only ever asked my male friends


Glasses (a good pair) will definitely make anyone look smarter and more intelligent. However, the nerdier look is a slight drawback when it comes to attracting women imo. Good when you want to look less intimidating. Glasses can give you a bonus in certain situations like job interviews._ *My answer is **"it depends".*_

Also,
face > glasses


----------



## kobecel (Mar 17, 2019)

dogtown said:


> Could hide eye area I guess.


YES
if you have a good eye area get contacts


----------



## Deleted member 483 (Mar 17, 2019)

glasses are cope. it kills your sex appeal


----------



## kobecel (Mar 17, 2019)

I legit thinking of going out without glasses even if I can't see shit


----------



## Deleted member 483 (Mar 17, 2019)

kobecel said:


> I legit thinking of going out without glasses even if I can't see shit



I literally did this before I got eye surgery


----------



## fobos (Mar 17, 2019)

freakofnature said:


> glasses are cope. it kills your sex appeal


I always feel very weak when I wear glasses tbh


----------



## androidcel (Mar 17, 2019)

wearing glasses is failo generally


----------



## Coping (Mar 17, 2019)

androidcel said:


> wearing glasses is failo generally


Makes u look high trust and smart where u want to look low trust and thuggish smokemaxx instead


----------



## kobecel (Mar 17, 2019)

androidcel said:


> wearing glasses is failo generally


time to blindmaxx


Sandcurrycel786 said:


> Been debating between keeping glasses and wearing my contacts again. I got green eyes contacts and wore them a bit in January and they were pretty nice. Got a lot of comments on my eyes since they were pretty bright. Fortunately no one noticed they were fake lmao. But it got pretty cold so i stopped wewring them and it was annoying my eyes so i went back to glasses.
> 
> I feel like my face looks better with glasses but not sure. Do people generally look better without ? What's a non autistic way of asking peiple whether I look better or not ? Some people say I look better and some way I look better without them on truerateme and other rates but in real life people say I look better without glasses but I've only ever asked my male friends


if you can wear contacts wear them 
looks way better than glasses


freakofnature said:


> I literally did this before I got eye surgery


you got surgery for your eyes?
how strong was your short-sightedness ?


----------



## Absi (Mar 17, 2019)

most people looks better without Glasses


----------



## Deleted member 1089 (Mar 17, 2019)

I dont wear em,
Makes me look like a faggot.
I dont see shit but its worth it.


----------



## left2die (Mar 17, 2019)

Yes, I recently switched to contacts and I went from soyboy to chadlite. People payed more attention to my eyes for some reason but they are pretty light.


----------



## Lorsss (Mar 17, 2019)

Sandcurrycel786 said:


> Been debating between keeping glasses and wearing my contacts again. I got green eyes contacts and wore them a bit in January and they were pretty nice. Got a lot of comments on my eyes since they were pretty bright. Fortunately no one noticed they were fake lmao. But it got pretty cold so i stopped wewring them and it was annoying my eyes so i went back to glasses.
> 
> I feel like my face looks better with glasses but not sure. Do people generally look better without ? What's a non autistic way of asking peiple whether I look better or not ? Some people say I look better and some way I look better without them on truerateme and other rates but in real life people say I look better without glasses but I've only ever asked my male friends


If glasses fit to your face shape, they don't reduce your PSL.
sometimes people actually look better with glasses...


----------



## kobecel (Mar 17, 2019)

Blindmaxxing atm
means not wearing glasses


----------



## RedPilledStemcel (Mar 17, 2019)

freakofnature said:


> glasses are cope. it kills your sex appeal





Absi said:


> most people looks better without Glasses


----------



## Deleted member 245 (Mar 17, 2019)

It doesn't really matter much unless you wear big ugly coke bottle glasses.

A good pair that goes well with your face won't detract much from your looks if at all. Getting anti-reflectinve coating is highly recommended, that way they won't hide your eye area and they make the glasses much less coke bottle like.


----------



## buflek (Mar 18, 2019)

Enigmatic93 said:


> It doesn't really matter much unless you wear big ugly coke bottle glasses.
> 
> A good pair that goes well with your face won't detract much from your looks if at all. Getting anti-reflectinve coating is highly recommended, that way they won't hide your eye area and they make the glasses much less coke bottle like.


lmao dude i have glasses (normal thick frame) and not only girls give me less attention, guys on rating sites also gave me 1-1.5 less rating. glasses make you appear more beta, only someone with really bad upper eyelid exposure should wear them


----------



## Legitcel (Mar 18, 2019)

25 posts and I dont see any damn pic


----------



## Deleted member 483 (Mar 18, 2019)

Legitcel said:


> 25 posts and I dont see any damn pic



https://unsee.cc/f6905151/


----------



## Stingray (Mar 18, 2019)

Even Chico loses points in glasses. How will glassescels cope??


----------



## kobecel (Mar 18, 2019)

Stingray said:


> Even Chico loses points in glasses. How will glassescels cope??
> View attachment 31798
> 
> View attachment 31800


that's it I am blindmaxxing


----------



## HorseFace (Mar 18, 2019)

Works well if you have buggy eyes (unless it makes them bigger looking)


----------



## Legitcel (Mar 18, 2019)

freakofnature said:


> https://unsee.cc/f6905151/



Stop wearing glasses. Definitely. Make you lose 0,5-1psl point


HorseFace said:


> View attachment 31803
> View attachment 31804
> 
> 
> Works well if you have buggy eyes (unless it makes them bigger looking)


This x1000


----------



## Deleted member 483 (Mar 18, 2019)

Legitcel said:


> Stop wearing glasses. Definitely. Make you lose 0,5-1psl point
> 
> This x1000



its a before/after bro. i already had laser eye surgery and some other loooksmax stuff


----------



## Legitcel (Mar 18, 2019)

freakofnature said:


> its a before/after bro. i already had laser eye surgery and some other loooksmax stuff


I mirin. I need to do it asap


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Mar 19, 2019)

Stingray said:


> Even Chico loses points in glasses. How will glassescels cope??
> View attachment 31798
> 
> View attachment 31800


@theropeking on suicide watch.


----------



## Mr_Norwood (Mar 19, 2019)

I think some people can benefit if they get the right frames to suit their face..

There are aps out there that help you try on glasses using your phone camera


----------



## ZyzzReincarnate (Mar 19, 2019)

glasses make like 99% of men look worse imo


----------



## theropeking (Mar 19, 2019)

Stingray said:


> Even Chico loses points in glasses. How will glassescels cope??
> View attachment 31798
> 
> View attachment 31800



Looks extremely cute in the 2nd pic fuaaark  Could pull of hot chicks in the university campus easily ngl


----------



## Stingray (Mar 19, 2019)

theropeking said:


> Looks extremely cute in the 2nd pic fuaaark  Could pull of hot chicks in the university campus easily ngl


I hope you like chico


----------



## SayNoToRotting (Mar 19, 2019)

Dude420 said:


> We did not develop an adaptation for those, too recent in evolutionary time.


this genetics bullshid going on again I swear....
Our lifestyles are simply fucked, that's it.
Why do we humans have so many health issues while other animals don't?


----------



## Autist (Mar 19, 2019)

Wear contacts and get neck tats/face tats


----------



## UndercovrNormie (Mar 19, 2019)

There was a study about this exact thing, wearing glasses lowers your attractiveness but makes you look smarter. https://psycnet.apa.org/record/1988-23410-001


----------

